# NCT Failed on Exhaust Emissions



## agmahoon (7 Sep 2014)

Hi All,

My car VW Polo 1.2 Petrol failed NCT. I bought this car a month ago, I serviced the car and went to NCT centre but car failed because of emission, Here is the report:

Exhaust Emissions:

*Low Idle ( 590 rpm ):*
CO 1.78 vol % ( above 0.5% )
HC 499 ppm ( above 0ppm )

*High Idle ( 2710 rpm )*
Lambda: 0.79 ( not between 0.97 and 1.03 )
CO 6.75 vol % ( above 0.30% )
HC 1298 ppm  ( above 200ppm )

P.S: Exhaust Smoke and CO/HC LambdaExcessive Smoke ( 2/3 ) -- FAIL/REFUSAL

Guys I don't much about cars, please guide me.


----------



## WicklowMan (7 Sep 2014)

Re-book the test.

1/ Buy a bottle of Dipetane, about €12 and available in most motor factor's. 

2/ Dump the whole lot into the tank when it's low and put petrol in as normal.

3/ Take the car for a good long run before the test to warm it up: modern engines work most efficiently as they get hotter. Helps emissions.

With the above it should pass. You might get some raised eyebrows, but a goal is a goal. Longer term you may need a new car. Get a mechanic to check the engine as several things can cause bad emissions.


----------



## vandriver (7 Sep 2014)

Did you not question why the previous owner was selling a car with no nct?


----------



## agmahoon (7 Sep 2014)

Thank you WicklowMan. I read about Dipatane, it's for petrol engine can you suggest any other. ( I've searched over internet and found Cataclean for petrol engine, is it suitable ).

@vandriver I asked him regarding this but he said I bought this car for my brother about 3 months ago, he was on holidays but he needed to go back that's why I wanted to sale the car.


----------



## agmahoon (7 Sep 2014)

Can anyone suggest me a good mechanic in Waterford?


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Sep 2014)

agmahoon said:


> *I serviced the car *
> 
> Guys *I don't much about cars*, please guide me.



Presumably you got the car serviced at a garage and if so take it back to them and ask why the car failed on emissions?


----------

